# Otos at Work



## photoman (Mar 28, 2010)

Got one working on a piece of Mopani Wood, and the other taking care of some green spot algae on the tank wall. I think the key to otos is don't over worry about keeping your glass algae free. These guys love it like this!


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

Nice pictures. Glad to see that they don't have desk jobs. :icon_lol:


----------

